# I could use some help on plants.... please



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok so... I have a 55g community tank, with crayfish (keep that in mind lol)

I just snagged some Java moss for a good price. I chose it because I wanted to add some live plants to the aquarium, and seen it was very hardy. I don't have a lot of money to spend so I am looking for VERY low maintenance and hardy plants for now. Not looking to mess with Co2 or having to get T5 lighting. Right now I have 2 4' T8 bulbs, nothing special. 

So my question is what are some easy plants for a newb with a gravel substrate. Also, it gets worse lol I have 3 crayfish. The reason I say this I had a live hornwort before I put them in the tank and within a few hours they devoured it. Will they do this to any plants I put in it? If so I guess I will save my money and just leave things be. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

You could try anubias or java fern. Both have tough leaves and stems, and they don't need to be rooted into the substrate to do well.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

I found someone selling them here  Hoping he has some left!

Thanks!


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning 28...

Not familiar with keeping "Mud Bugs". Although, I do have several, large, low light, low tech (no CO2) tanks and standard, pea gravel substrate. Your post reads like you'll need some pretty tough plants. There aren't many, but I can recommend most varieties of Java fern. It has something in the leaves that's makes it distasteful to aquatic animals. A couple of others are the Peace lily, "Spathiphyllum wallisii" and the Onion plant, "Crinum thaianum". Both have extremely tough leaves, aren't choosy about lighting and may survive the chewing from your "Mud Bugs".

This is all I can come up with, but there may be others.

Good luck,

B


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

bamboo is quite a resilient plant. i have 6 stalks of it in my 55 gal and i love it =D. and java ferns I have those as well and they seem to be doing great in my water.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bamboo is not true aquatic.It will eventually rot.Some have been able to keep the lucky bamboo alive for a bit with the leaves out of the water,but it still turns bad eventually.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Bamboo is not a true aquatic plant and will rot eventually. It shouldn't be fully submersed.

EDIT - same info at the same time.


----------



## xLn (Jul 15, 2011)

java fern. i bought 2 very very small java ferns 2 years ago and now they have turned into about 10. no upkeep, no nothing.


----------

